
How to (not) fix a security flaw - signa11
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/784758/2b1a5bde3bb3fcf9/
======
js2
Discussion from 8 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19507225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19507225)

~~~
zenexer
This article has a lot more detail, though.

